# SSH Verbindung zu Remote Datenbank



## xadoX (8. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

hab auf nem vServer bei 1blu ne MySQL Datenbank hinterlegt.
Auf diese möchte ich jetzt mit einer sicheren Verbindung zugreifen um Daten aus meinem Java Programm auszutauschen.

Hab ein bisschen recherchiert und gesehen, dass man dies mit einem SSH Tunnel hinkriegen kann.
Welche Bibliotheken könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Muss auf Seite des Servers auch noch etwas installiert werden?

EDIT: Habs hinbekommen. Ging recht simpel.

Hab dazu die jcraft.jsch.JSch Bibliothek genutzt


----------



## XHelp (8. Mai 2011)

SSH Tunnel brauchst du da nicht wirklich:
MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 5.5.6 Using SSL for Secure Connections


----------



## xadoX (8. Mai 2011)

Aber es ist doch nicht verkehrt oder?


----------

